# HELP What to do when moving to Phil



## avsom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all.
I am planning to move to Philippines in the next month or so.
Please could someone advise me on the correct process/correct order in how to register myself in Philippines.
ie: Registering at a place of residence, bank account,driving licence, ID/residential card etc. In other words, being correctly integrated into the system.
King regards. 
Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Steve, good thing you posted now before you leave Poland? 

So much missing and it's all important in order to give you the proper answer, are you married to a Philippine citizen? and if married it be accomplished before you leave the current country you reside in through the Philippine Consulate (if none) then you could do this here in Manila only, so another important factor is the location you plan on retiring to here Traffic will be horrible in Manila for at least a couple years due to major road and infrastructure construction. 

Documents you'll need several and all original, another helpful spot is the Philippine Bureau of Immigration web spot it has forms but if you are married to a Philippine citizen you could get most of the this accomplished in your homeland less the stress and in less the time, it could be knocked out in one month or less but here it could drag on much longer, especially if your missing documents.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

There are a lot of things you did not write that make it hard to answer. Just like M.C.A. replied. As M.C.A. asked are you now married or plan to marry a Philippine citizen. Are you planning to move to the Philippines or is this only a trip for less than a year or a few years?
The ID card is issued on the second tourist visa (2 month after arriving) if you not married to a local. You can use the driver’s license from your home country for 90 days. A Philippine driver’s license is easy to get if you have a license from your country. Most banks (if not all) will require the Id-card to open a bank account. 
Other things to consider is getting money from you home country here and converting to pesos. Getting your mail and some sort of VoIP to communicate to your home country


----------

